# I need help outing wifes lover



## cowman (Aug 12, 2010)

The guy my wife cheated on me with is married also. I want to destroy this guys world. I need help. I know his name and cell phone number. I may seem petty and juvenile, but it is all I have left.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

You want to destroy his world. Do you care that in the process you will also destroy his wife and his children's worlds as well? You are doing this for the wrong reasons. It's one thing to want to tell his wife so she can be informed and aware, it's another to rip apart everyone's world because you're jealous, angry, betrayed. 

Don't do it. Not like this, anyway.


----------



## cowman (Aug 12, 2010)

ok, what would be better. Why should he get to continue the happy life. His wife deserves to know who she is laying down with at night. Because she now laying down with me and my wife and every other husband and wife that has come before. Please with all sincerity I ask How??


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You should tell his wife. But not as revenge. So she can make a decision whether to stay married to him.


----------



## FUEGO (Aug 17, 2010)

cowman said:


> ok, what would be better. Why should he get to continue the happy life. His wife deserves to know who she is laying down with at night. Because she now laying down with me and my wife and every other husband and wife that has come before. Please with all sincerity I ask How??


I would tell his wife for sure. I would also leave my wife.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 16, 2010)

Dayam, It is not the route I took, but do know a few people in my neck of the wood that for a small token of gratitude, would be happy to become "educators":rofl:


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

If you know their address, a small letter addressed to his wife, Mrs. XXXXX with no return address.

Dear Mrs. xxxxx

It has come to my attention that your husband has been sleeping with my wife over the course of xxxx time. If it's possible you can have my wife move in with the both of you and I hope the 3 of you can be happy since I have decided to move on with my life without her.

I would also like to thank your husband for showing me what kind of person my wife is and he has saved me from a life of misery with someone who was not what I thought her to be.

Best of wishes

If you need proof, just check your husband's phone bill for (xxx)xxx-xxxx number and any e-mails going to [email protected]

PS my wife is non-refundable, purchase is final and sold AS-IS. I have included the pink slip, you can keep her or transfer her over to another owner at your leisure.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheating Hubby,

Love your reply, if for not other reason his wife should be told and on the lookout for STDs.

Mark


----------

